# Help with Gun Choice



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all...

Bday was last Monday and the wife would like to get me a gun that has multi use for me.. I Am Thinking about two different ones to pick from..

Thou I am not a Fond guy for Mossburgs.. But Like the feel and camo set up on the 835 and 935..

I Want a .12 Gauge ..the 835 is a pump action and the 935 is a semi auto..

the 835's I seen only come with 1 barrel and 1 choke.

the 935's I can get in a combo deal with a tukey barrel and a longer goose/duck barrel with a total of 4 choke tubes and a red dot scope...

Price is 317.90 for the 835
Price is 545.00 for the 935

I want a good long range goose/duck gun ,yet also a gun for crows and spring turkey hunting.

So Lets hear your views on the 835 and 935 Mossburgs..

A Item which I never Liked with Mossburgs was the Pump 500 and such with the sloppy side to side twisty play in the pump forearm...

Yet once the shot is fired I don't think the bird of choice will notice the rattle much..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont own a 935 but have heard that they have alot of plastic on them i personally like the 835 they are pretty rugged guns and barrels are cheap


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello DeerBlazer93, I Headed to dick's sporting goods to check out the 835 and 935 in Rochester and I was leaning more toward the 835 after I asked whats the downside to the 935..the gun behind the counter stated the 935 is junk,they have had 3 of them returned within' the two months of this year as they Jammed and parts broke inside...

The guy told me the 835 is a Much better built gun as it's a pump action...

Downside I was Back to a single barrel gun, and wanted a Combo ..

Wife then Pointed out to me the remington 870 Owl combo 12 gauge..sure it's not camo But it came with the 28" vented rib barrel and a screw in Modified choke...
Downside to the 870 deal was the extra Barrel is a 12 gauge Fully rifled cantilever 23" Barrel camewith a 2-7x32 scope .

But I want to TRADE the Cantilever barrel and Maybe Scope for a Smooth Bore barrel...
Either a Rifle sighted barrel or a Smooth bore 30" vented rib with screw in chokes..

So I May have a barrel to take pics of and list shortly..Got sore throat so I won't be out in the wind today friends calling in Crows...( Bummed out bad)

Watched a show LAST night on t.v. I Can't recall the Name yet I Taped the few minutes I seen... two adults and a young lad was in camo in the woods and shot 6 crows and carted them off to their set up camp stove in the woods and breasted them out and cooked them.. Added some other veggies, yet that has me all Excited..

Best wishes all crow and Dove hunters , and Place call in some for me as ya shoot today....

Scottie


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

cant go wrong with an 870. i use to have one in a 20g but now have one in a 12g with a 28in barrel. i use it for dove, turkey, geese and anything else i feel like hunting. you can get the interchangable chokes with it to fit whatever you decide to hunt. i also have a smooth slug barrel with it that i used for deer hunting for my home state you can only use short range weapons to hunt deer. i love it and dont have any complaints with it.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

870's are tried and true and there the most magnufactured gun with over 8 million or something made . :beer:


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

well i dont understand how u dont like mossberg when u only owned one wich was alos a 500 thats not much. 500s are for [email protected] around if ya ask me. i own an 835 and it has never failed me. i also own 2 500s n use them for killin ***** n other crap out near the barns, nothin serious. go with the 835 thats all im sayin.


----------

